# Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo and Acne



## 17625 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all,I am just about to start taking ortho tri cyclen lo. I have been getting pretty bad acne about a week or so before my period and had read that ortho tri cyclen could help. My dr. prescribed ortho tri cyclen lo. Has OTC lo helped anyone else with acne? OR do you think I am better off requesting a prescription for OTC? I appreciate any advice!


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

When OTC first came out, my dr. switched me to it from the pills I had been on for years, that I was happy with. For three months I took OTC and for three consecutive months I suffered with yeast infections. I had never had one prior to this. I called my dr. and asked for my old pills back. He gave them to me. I have never had a yeast infection since. Make of this what you will.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Lizzy, I had that same problem when my doctor tried switching me from OTC to Alesse....I think that was a generic name. I had been on OTC for about a year, and my doctor thought maybe the pills were the cause of my IBS pain, so he switched me to the other pills, and I immediately started getting yeast infection, and continued to get them for months even after I went back to OTC. It was awful.MichCS, I'm not sure if OTC Lo is as good at helping with acne, as the hormone levels are lower. When I first started taking OTC, it cleared up my acne and was amazing! Now, 3 and a half years later, it doesn't seem to do much for me. I still break out.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm 37 and have more problems with acne than my 17 and 18 year old girls! I've tried everything from prescriptions to otc stuff. nothing ever seems to work long term.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome mich


----------



## 18107 (Jul 31, 2006)

hi guys,i went on ortho lo for the bc and also the acne. it cleared up my skin but i think it caused my IBS. now i am off it and waiting to see if i break out. the proactiv has also helped my skin a lot so not sure if it will still work without the bc but willing to try it. hoping the IBS will go away now i am off the pill!??


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I was on Orthotricyclen-lo and it helped me with the acne after a few month of taking it. I also use Proactive as a maintenance every few weeks. I rarely get pimples now.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

supposedly it does... i cant wait to try it!!! i go on it tomorrow.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Just butting in here (lol, hope you don't mind!). I've been suffering from acne for the last year (sigh, at 28, never had it as a teen). I can't take the pill and this is just my experience but for $12 you can get a big tube of benzyl peroxide from the chemist. Wash your face with a really gentle wash like Cetaphil or neutrogena, buy a non greasy face lotion (neutrogena, QV and Cetaphil also make these) and after you've cleansed pop on the benzyl peroxide. It's the same stuff that they put in the proactive and it's really good. Just be sure to moisturise with non greasy moisturiser!! Other than that, sorry I can't handle the pill, makes my IBS D side flare up







Good luck though!


----------

